

The Most Amazing Bowling Story Ever (2012) - bmmayer1
http://www.dmagazine.com/publications/d-magazine/2012/july/the-most-amazing-bowling-story-ever-bill-fong?single=1

======
italophil
This has also been made into a short documentary on the NY Times, and financed
via Kickstarter:

[http://www.nytimes.com/video/sports/100000003551195/the-
grea...](http://www.nytimes.com/video/sports/100000003551195/the-greatest-
bowling-story-ever-told.html)

I guess the story hits a spot.

------
ncza
Single page:
[http://www.dmagazine.com/publications/d-magazine/2012/july/t...](http://www.dmagazine.com/publications/d-magazine/2012/july/the-
most-amazing-bowling-story-ever-bill-fong?single=1)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Changed.

------
kelvin0
Bowler News? Wai?

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html)

